# Friday pics....5/24/13



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

A few pics messing with my new 35mm lens.

A painting I did...


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

My girl helping wash dishes


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Not every hundred years, but every year
.








My new toy. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

At her pre k graduation she was told to catch a bubble and be quiet. She takes it serious!








Pic with Chita the weather girl at the tcpd golf tournament. And the next with Rod Ryan from 94.5 the buzz


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Beltway 8 in Pasadena. Please take a moment this weekend to remember those that gave their all.


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

1) Mudbug deliciousness for my birthday last weekend
2) Weekend roomies
3) One of our compressor stations under construction, they move fast!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

New project







Patches ready for the retrieve








Â©


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A few randum pics


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Surprise
Hunting for a meal, check out the time and it's only 75 yards from my house.
Recently I found a Jackrabbit carcass under my back porch. Guess he got it.
I was probably working in the shop at the time.


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Chuckle*

I have done this


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Ride back from Florida.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Couple work pics from this week. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Almost Full


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Took my kiddo fishing last weekend. 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rustyhook (Jul 17, 2004)

*redfish and flounder*

made this Redfish I made for a fellow 2cooler. He is supposed to pick-up today.

the Flounder I made for fun

RH


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

La Casa Del Caballo......mmmmm, it was good !


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Peace and tranquility


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

A few more.









































There weren't this many gulls in Florida. This pic was taking in Clearlake last night.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

HAPPY FRIDAY
1 - Youngest chillin poolside
2 - Fishing last friday
3 - This is how a desk looks in the off season!
4- oldest watching his aggies play baseball / former player in the background
5 - No fish but a few cold ones!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

yacht basin black drum fixing to eat a floating crab


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

New rain coat 








Ready for her first trip to the beach( the little one... not my wife) lol 







Fridge full ready for this weekend. God bless our troops and those who have served.







Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Duck dynasty socket...I love my job!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*Couple more.*

1) This lady was in the Alabama (Foley) WalMart. She was wearing a Pink Onsie (no zipper or buttons so I don't know how she got into it other than going in through the neck, and she had a hole near her grundel), panty hoes, and no shoes.

and a couple of fun ones of the girls.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My first veggie garden.

My daughter is getting pretty good with my phone. lol. Dang instagram.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

trying to beat Dave to the food pics...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Big crowd


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Porkchopic, them steaks are cooked to absolute perfection!

When my time has come, this is the spray I want on my casket.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

second pic was from Hurricane Ike. Street was flooded and my buddy was pulling me behind his 4wheeler on a kneeboard at about 2am. yes, that's a beer.

first pic is my dog under the magnolia tree in our front yard in garden oaks.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

A few with the Mrs in the Bahamas last weekend.














And changing a prop in the marsh two weekends ago... With my "good" hammer


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

awesome pics guys.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Hullahopper said:


> Porkchopic, them steaks are cooked to absolute perfection!
> 
> When my time has come, this is the spray I want on my casket.


Burried a good friend a couple weeks ago that had a spray similar to that. 47 years young! RIP Stanley!!


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

my first year coaching baseball come to think of it first year EVER having anything to do with baseball......son with his trophy ...and baby girl 5 months this week


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

*The reason of the day.*

Thanks Heros.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Gamer - you always were a strapping young lad.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

My first attempt at a brisket.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Happy Memorial Day !!*

Hey Porkchop, You Win Mon! ....but I did hit the grill last week as well...lol

PS. These food pics are dedicated to BigMike777.. Scratch n Drool Bub...

Last Pic is a remembrance to my Granddad who served in WW I Polish Infantry. I dont remember as a person. I was 4 when he died and never did see him . But his spirit lives on memorial day and forever.

Happy Memorial Day and Remember the troops.

Ensalada

Flounda Papillote

Stuffed Eggplant

Venison n Bird Cassoulet

Quick Fajitas ( Daughters on demand Menu Selection )

Oregano Vinaigrette marinade.. PorkChops with some Grilled onions & peppers n Sweet Grilled Corn with lime butter n Tarragon ..

Jerked Cheeken with a Mango Salsa n Red Peas n Rice... YA Mon!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

i beat you in terms of time...but **** your food looks incredible.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Still cannot give Dave green... That food looks awesome!!!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

porkchoplc said:


> i beat you in terms of time...but **** your food looks incredible.


Don't give up hope man, I'm pretty sure he is a ringer, it's probably what he plans most of the week around, cooking and taking pictures of it to put up on Friday pics


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Our paradise for the next three days!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Dave! Awesome as usual! I LOVE JERK CHEEKEN!!! Had it in Jamaica on my honeymoon, but hanv never been able to recreate that. Would you mind sharing your recipe with me I would like to give it a try, maybe tonight!

Not a pic of the chicken, but a pic of jamaica


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

New BBQ pit and cowboy cookers. Stainless "Texas" emblems need to be re-polished.


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Had to get one














They grow up way to fast 







Needed some tunes on the buggy 







Before all the mods







Best investment ever


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

*This week.....*

Set the sixth and final Caterpillar 3516ULB at this booster station in the Eagle Ford Shale. All six can move 270 MMSCF/Day.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Randy & Beautiful Girl said:


> Set the sixth and final Caterpillar 3516ULB at this booster station in the Eagle Ford Shale. All six can move 270 MMSCF/Day.


who does this belong to??


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> La Casa Del Caballo......mmmmm, it was good !


Dang! Are those shrimp? Where is this place?


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

tunchistheman said:


> Dang! Are those shrimp? Where is this place?


It's on Westheimer just a few blocks East of Montrose I believe. Been there and the food is excellent!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

tunchistheman said:


> Dang! Are those shrimp? Where is this place?


*Classico Shrimp Cocktail*

Colossal #8 â€œPacific Blue Wild Caughtâ€ shrimp from the Sea of Cortez expertly cooked and served with cocktail sauce.

http://lacasadelcaballo.com/our-menu/


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

inside look of a 10 million btu fire tube boiler (low fire)
the outside of said boiler
our "baby/lil boilers" (2 of which we were preppin for inspection)
2 1150ton chillers with their new paint job and chiller room paint


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> New project
> View attachment 616543
> 
> Patches ready for the retrieve
> ...


And later








Â©


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Captain Dave said:


> Hey Porkchop, You Win Mon! ....but I did hit the grill last week as well...lol
> 
> PS. These food pics are dedicated to BigMike777.. Scratch n Drool Bub...
> 
> ...


It all looks fantastic but that venison and bird Cassoulet looks like it is on another level of tastiness. Killer pics!


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Big crowd


And I was hoping no one would know what I was doing at 9:23 this morning... Hotrod you rat fink :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

patwilson said:


> Ride back from Florida.
> 
> View attachment 616557
> 
> ...


Pat, looks like a huge difference in water level on the other side of the locks?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

jaycf7 said:


> Dave! Awesome as usual! I LOVE JERK CHEEKEN!!! Had it in Jamaica on my honeymoon, but hanv never been able to recreate that. Would you mind sharing your recipe with me I would like to give it a try, maybe tonight!
> 
> Not a pic of the chicken, but a pic of jamaica


Dunns River Falls?


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

A few random shots.

Got to love our Texas sunsets!
Camera loving Roadrunner
Up close and personal with a hognose


----------



## timbo651 (Feb 16, 2009)

Smoked shrimp meatballs with summer veggie pick and corn sauce...tasty


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

*Cleaver Brook*



shanesdad said:


> inside look of a 10 million btu fire tube boiler (low fire)
> the outside of said boiler
> our "baby/lil boilers" (2 of which we were preppin for inspection)
> 2 1150ton chillers with their new paint job and chiller room paint


Man, seeing those CB boilers brought back some memories. My dad was the CB rep in Houston for over 30 years.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

This mornings wade...happy kid and puppy after school


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

61Bubbletop said:


> Man, seeing those CB boilers brought back some memories. My dad was the CB rep in Houston for over 30 years.


cool deal....I was a big goof last summer bc of a health scare with the wife and her pregnancy anyhow I forgot to take my camera to work when we had the CB's opened up for tube punching and inspection those things are huge


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

picked up some new boots! after 4 years of the same ones I decided it was time for some new ones!








and me and pops went and shot his new 1911 it's a kimber crimson carry















KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Smoked shrimp meatballs with summer veggie pick and corn sauce...tasty


That looks really good!

TH


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Randy & Beautiful Girl said:


> Set the sixth and final Caterpillar 3516ULB at this booster station in the Eagle Ford Shale. All six can move 270 MMSCF/Day.


Awesome! But 270mmscf/d??? What's the inlet and outlet pressure?

I have about 50 cat 3516s, 20 cat 3606s and about 10 Wauk 5794s out in the eagleford. Impressive machines.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> That looks really good!
> 
> TH


I'd eat it!


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Melon said:


> I'd eat it!


What they said!!! Looks GREAT!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Bass fishing on lake houston.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Last thursday, my wife threw me a surprise happy hour for my last day on my job.


















Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> Last thursday, my wife threw me a surprise happy hour for my last day on my job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude... You seriously married up! LOL :ac550: Is that IJ behind your wife???


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Evening stretch from Aruba.......


----------



## love them reds (Dec 9, 2010)

#Knights #2nd place tournament # participation medal # joe torres 7 #season over # post season begins


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## love them reds (Dec 9, 2010)

Trying to load.... ^^^




























Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jdejay02 (Mar 27, 2013)

Kansas white bass and wipers. All were released to catch again. We didn't get the elusive 25" wiper we were after but lots in the 20-23" range.







My little brothers 16" white


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

What lake were you fishing in Kansas?


----------



## Jdejay02 (Mar 27, 2013)

TXShooter said:


> What lake were you fishing in Kansas?


Clinton lake just outside of Lawrence.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Dude... You seriously married up! LOL :ac550: Is that IJ behind your wife???


Lol...thats my buddy, Mike...he dont swong IJ's way. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

And my cousin got her Masters.

















Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Osso. Man, she looks just like Eva Longoria. Beautiful.......and smart too. Congrats.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> Osso. Man, she looks just like Eva Longoria. Beautiful.......and smart too. Congrats.


My exact thoughts when I first saw the pic's.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

HydraSports said:


> Osso. Man, she looks just like Eva Longoria. Beautiful.......and smart too. Congrats.





Crow's Nest said:


> My exact thoughts when I first saw the pic's.


It is Eva....graduated somewhere in California. If that's your kinfolk I wanna go to your family reunion


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Dude. Marcus. Your cousin is hot. **** hot. Wow.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

That's Eva. :cheers: 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> That's Eva. :cheers:
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer



I forgot about that! 
Now I remember the post. 
What was her major?

Â©


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

chicano studies...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

^^^ lol . . .


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

timbo651 said:


> Smoked shrimp meatballs with summer veggie pick and corn sauce...tasty
> View attachment 616762


I love to know that recipe, if you would be willing to share it.


----------

